# Come n get it you cholla lovers



## barry richardson (Jan 14, 2016)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/zip/5402224932.html

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 14, 2016)

Looks like he's looking for someone that wants to transplant it, wonder what they'd do if someone just shows up with a saw and cuts it down

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 14, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Looks like he's looking for someone that wants to transplant it, wonder what they'd do if someone just shows up with a saw and cuts it down


I think you would have to act like you wanted to transplant it, Dig it up, but once out of site, murder it!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Kevin (Jan 14, 2016)

Love the title. Lolly was a good dude. His brother Pat is still going strong.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 14, 2016)

If you were going to take the time to dig it up anyway it would be interesting to see what the root ball looks like.


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 14, 2016)

You couldn't pay me to dig that thing up. The pic is scary enough with all those thorns.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 14, 2016)

Went ahead and edited the OP so that it won't disappear once the ad does.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 14, 2016)

Already have a sample of Jumping Cholla, I'm good...


----------



## justallan (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm just stuck on the part about it being "Graceful"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 17, 2016)

justallan said:


> I'm just stuck on the part about it being "Graceful"



I think it has to do with the ever graceful Princess Di's royal curtsy . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 17, 2016)

Where do you come up with these things, @Kevin?LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

